

Here's How [Facebook] Messed with Your [Voting] Feed in 2012 - foolrush
http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2014/10/can-voting-facebook-button-improve-voter-turnout

======
foolrush
“In particular, Facebook has studied how changes in the news feed seen by its
users—the constant drip-drip-drip of information shared by friends that is
heart of their Facebook experience—can affect their level of interest in
politics and their likelihood of voting. For one such experiment, conducted in
the three months prior to Election Day in 2012, Facebook increased the amount
of hard news stories at the top of the feeds of 1.9 million users. According
to one Facebook data scientist, that change—which users were not alerted
to—measurably increased civic engagement and voter turnout.”

